
MARISA: Matching Algorithm with Recursively Implemented StorAge - nkurz
http://marisa-trie.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/docs/readme.en.html
======
matt4711
I imagine a compressed suffix array or compressed suffix tree using libsdsl
(<https://github.com/simongog/sdsl>) would probably be a lot smaller/space
efficient and faster.

~~~
kmike84
Why do you think so?

------
opminion
It seems pretty much a trie implementation. Wouldn't the library be better
served by having the word _trie_ in its name?

~~~
oakwhiz
The name of the library is an obscure reference to a Japanese video game.

$ marisa-predictive-search keyset.dic -n 2 Touhou 15 found 975378 Touhou
Touhou 5508004 Touhou_Hisotensoku Touhou

------
joshu
This seems useful, though I need something that does fast substring search as
well. I don't think this does that.

------
matiasb
any interesting experiment using it?

